# Thoughts on the Smith & Wesson Elite Gold



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I've been chomping at the bit for a couple of years to buy myself a nice shotgun. I've been shopping a little and have a taste for a decent SxS. I've shopped and most that I like are in the 4k-6k range and I just can't spend that kind of money on a shotgun right now. The Smith retails for about $2300. Not cheap, but not outrageous considering I'll have it for the rest of my life...if I shoot it well.

The S & W continues to catch my eye. I love the fact that it has a single trigger, solid rib, a round action, the stocks are highly figured, and the bone charcoal case finish looks great. Not to mention, it also has what they call a "Heirloom Warranty". This means, not only is it covered for me, but also whoever I will it to. I think that is a fantastic idea. They are gorgeous guns, fit and finish is very nice, and not everybody carries one. I like to be the odd man out for those of you that don't know me.

The battle that always sticks out in my mind is..."But, I like to shoot my 12's." But...I have a couple already. Granted, I have a couple of 20's also, but I never give them a fair shake. One is just a gun that I don't carry much, it's a Belgian A-5 (given to me by my father), and the other is a Franchi AL 48. Love them both, but they seem to sit the bench most of the time. 

Just looking for some insight if anyone has had any experience with them.

Matt...


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Matt, I am in kind of the same boat. I have been shopping sxs's in the same price range. The spanish guns all have 2 triggers which I am not sure about. The elite gold has everything I am looking for except it is a little on the heavy side. The ones I have put my hands on were all between 6 1/4 and 6 1/5lbs. That is just a lttle heavy for a 20 ga sxs imo. Other than weight I have heard good things about the gun. I believe the early ones had some trigger issues but I believe that has been worked out.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

The newer ones also have a different finish, the wood looks great. As for me, I like a gun in the 6-6.5 range. Too light and I get sloppy. My Franchi AL 48 weighs about 5.5lbs and it feels like a toy.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

The S.E. Chapter RGS will be selling raffle tickets for one starting this month. It looks like a sweet gun.
-Jeff


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Matt,

I've seen the S&W but I haven't had the chance to put my hands on one..yet. I have an SKB Model 280 in 20ga. I like it alot but it is pretty light, under 6#. It is much easier to stop swinging a light gun than a heavy gun. The number one reason for missed shots is shooting behind the target, i.e. stopped swing. So, I wouldn't mind alittle extra weight as long as it was balanced right. FRANK


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

there really arent a lot of choices in a s/s new gun. the spanish guns repopularized the s/s in the 90's but due to the rate of exchange they have become more expensive. and although single triggers are available, i understand they should be avoided. one thought would be a ugartechea with double triggers. i had an Aya that i liked very well. i bobbled the back trigger now and then, but no worse than the godawful safety/trigger selectors on my o/u's.

i own an ithaca skb mod 100 20. for the money or even alot more, it's one of the best made. totally reliable. they are light, mines 5-12, but i've never "swung" at a grouse or woodcock in my life. strictly snap shooting. they disappear in cover too quickly. a mod 100 20 in 28" bbls might go for 12-1500. have the chokes opened and it's a hard gun to beat.

i'm not sure about the Smith's, saw one at a banquet and it looked nice. are they made in Italy? if so, i would consider it, if it's Turkey, i wouldnt.

i'm not impressed with guarantees. quality workmanship is the guarantee. and a warranty does you no good if the gun breaks in the middle of the season. you might ask the same question the Shooting Sportsman. more shotgunners and some are pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Matt,

I think you would be smart not to get to light of a gun. You are taller and stronger then I am. I really struggle with anything less then 6.5lbs, you might want to give our buddy Dan a call, he has a basket of 20 gauge SXS and might have something in your price range.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Matt,

Don't be afraid of those double triggers. About 100 clay birds and you will be just fine with them. I am actually quicker with double than I am with a SST.

I too think 6 1/2 is about a perfect weight gun for most tall strong guys. Anything less than that and I just point and shoot.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I too am in the market for a new SxS as my cheap fabram over/under misfired last season without me pulling the trigger. Kinda scared me to say the least!!:yikes: I have looked at the smith and it is a real nice gun. I happen to like the double triggers so have been giving alot of my attention to the Ugartechea guns. I havent had the opportunity yet to handle one of the Ugartechea guns but I have heard pretty good things about them. 

Jeff


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I have an Uggy 28 ga. that I got from Lion Country Supply (w/dbl. triggers) - love it ! Quality Gun at a GREAT price. C-man


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> I too think 6 1/2 is about a perfect weight gun for most *tall strong* guys. Anything less than that and I just point and shoot.


This is Matt we're talking about here right?:evil:

Sorry Matt, couldn't resist!

Mike


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

just a suggestion Matt but keep all you shotguns 12's and 20's ect as close to the same weight as possible. unless you shoot so much that you can distinguish between them you will have to struggle each time you shoot a different gun. consistency is your friend. as for single vs double triggers the same goes. get a gun that fits and you enjoy shooting. try as many as you can befiore you buy. let me know what you want to try I'll help.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd just keep shootin that A.L.48. But if I had to have a sxs look into a browning bss there is one on gunbroker right now 20 ga.Browning BSS 20ga. 26" SxS BRAND NEW IN BOX Auction # 101549029 Buy it now 2700 beans


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Hevi said:


> My Franchi AL 48 weighs about 5.5lbs and it feels like a toy.


Hey Matt,

If ya get tired of that old AL 48 20 bore, I proally know someone who would take it off yr hands. Thats a classic grouse getter, no doubt.

Smith and Wesson is known for their handguns. They make some of the very best out there and I have a couple or three in the safe right now. If they need any fixing, refurbishing, etc etc - that will be done right here in the USA. 

Not sure I'd want to buy a doublegun from a handgun company. And with the number of new models which have come and gone off the market recently (Ruger Gold Label, for example), it just gives me some bad vibes. Not sure who makes the S&W and what that "lifetime" warrenty is worth down the road.

There are plenty of nice preowned sideybys', well maintained and and by well known doublegun makers, on the block right now in your price range. That's where I'd be looking if it was my money. Enjoy the search. JMHO.

Natty B.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

Smith doesnt make those shotguns, it only market them. i think they are made in Italy, but i'm not positive.

a good friend has an uggie sidelock. it's a nice straightforward gun, i believe he broke a firing pin, which is not uncommon on spanish guns, but no other problem.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

dogwhistle said:


> Smith doesnt make those shotguns, it only market them. i think they are made in Italy, but i'm not positive.
> 
> a good friend has an uggie sidelock. it's a nice straightforward gun, i believe he broke a firing pin, which is not uncommon on spanish guns, but no other problem.


I am almost 100% positive they are made in Turkey.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

They are made in Turkey by a company that S & W owns.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

They are hand made in Turkey. JJ at Jay's in Clare is ordering one for me to check out. Their price is the lowest I've found.

My buddy Del Whitman and I discussed these guns over a beer yesterday after our RGS meeting, and he speaks very highly of them. Del is by far the most experienced gunsmith I've ever met and trust his opinion. However, as some have already stated, I'm open minded and freely shopping. I'm not bias, I just want to find the gun that I like and the Smith fits the bill. But, if I find a better deal in another make...that's great too.

I like my 12's, but have a soft spot for a 20 SxS.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Matt. As I said, I personally tlike the S&W gun. I would check out some of the Uggies though. The Grade III from Lion Country is a nice gun and fits into your price range. I think you said that you prefer the single trigger and I think you can order the Uggie with a single trigger and a choice between case color or coin finished receiver.. 

Jeff


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Hevi said:


> They are hand made in Turkey. JJ at Jay's in Clare is ordering one for me to check out. Their price is the lowest I've found.
> 
> My buddy Del Whitman and I discussed these guns over a beer yesterday after our RGS meeting, and he speaks very highly of them. Del is by far the most experienced gunsmith I've ever met and trust his opinion. However, as some have already stated, I'm open minded and freely shopping. I'm not bias, I just want to find the gun that I like and the Smith fits the bill. But, if I find a better deal in another make...that's great too.
> 
> I like my 12's, but have a soft spot for a 20 SxS.


 
They get addictive so, do yourself a favor and start saving for your next one. I hope you like and shoot it well.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Hevi said:


> .
> 
> My buddy Del Whitman and I discussed these guns over a beer yesterday after our RGS meeting, and he speaks very highly of them. Del is by far the most experienced gunsmith I've ever met and trust his opinion.


Matt,

Okey,Dokey then.........

If its good by Del W., then its good to go in my book, despite the Turkish origin. Del is a topshelf doublegun guru and a heck of a nice guy to boot. NOT easy to find in one package IME.

Natty B.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Might want too think twice about a gun that weighs under 6.25 for all the obvious reasons.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

BIGSP said:


> They get addictive so, do yourself a favor and start saving for your next one. I hope you like and shoot it well.


No $#!+. I just bought a fairly well preserved Ithaca Flues 20 ga with 28" barrels. Couldn't pass it up at $695.  I've got an RBL-28, 2 barrel set on order and it just didn't come fast enough. Hmm, what else do I need?

Hevi - just buy it. I doubt this will be your last. I wouldn't worry about the weight. It's not a clays gun. You should really consider double triggers.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you looked at a Wetherby SBS. I have a Weatherby O/U and love it it's one of the best shooting guns I own. I haven't looked at the side by side but they have them starting around $2000 going up to over $7500. 

As far a the 12 or 20 debate. I am looking for a sbs or o/u in 16ga. That I feel is the best upland bird round. I did pick up a 1100 in 16ga for that reason but I like the double guns a little more.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

there is a lot of superstition is shotguns. an ounce of 8's is ballistically the same whether it's shot from a 12, 16, or 20. it's the gun that makes the difference and to some extent the gauge dictates the gun.

but if a 16 gauge suits you, there is certainly nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I did a search on Smiths and this was the first thing to come up on google. My own thread, 4 years ago. Weird...


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

I am on my second s&w sxs.
The first one I bought online and was new and when I got it the stock had about 3/8" cast on and i'm right handed so I called s&w about the cast and they said the spec was +- 1/8" and they sent me a shipper so I sent it in and about a week later I get a call from one of the repair guy's and he agreed that the stock had the 3/8" cast on and wanted to know what I wanted to do because they cannot repair only replace and I said I bought that one because of the wood so he said he would do some looking and call me back so a few hours later I got a call and he said he looked through many new ones and found one with wood that he thought was nicer than the one I sent in and had about 3/16" cast off and if that was ok he would get it shipped that day and was I ever happy when I opened the box because the wood is beautiful, it is kinda tiger stripped and changes as you roll the gun around in the sun and the cast off lines both beads up perfect.
So here is the part I can't answer, the fit and finish is perfect but I have only shot it a few times because I had alway's been looking for a Beretta Silverhawk 16ga for upland and when one one presented itself it just happened to be made the same year I was born and the guy didn't really have it advertised correctly so I was able to buy it and am very happy with it but the s&w just sets in the safe now.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

everlast1 said:


> Might want too think twice about a gun that weighs under 6.25 for all the obvious reasons.


i carry a sub-6 lb uggie 20 gauge. i wouldn't want for anything more. you wouldn't think a pound here and there makes a difference, but when you're carrying it for miles, it matters (at least to me).

7/8 oz or 1 oz loads, loaded to 1100 fps, its pretty comfortable to shoot..

unless you care about engraving and such, why not just get a grade 1 boxlock uggie? you don't get a sidelock until grade 4 i believe, and quite honestly, i don't see the advantage of a sidelock over a boxlock these days..


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

We have one, I got it at an RGS banquet a few years ago for my husband - 28" barrel, fits, balanced and swings well (he's 5'10 @ 180lbs) At over 6 pounds it is a little heavy for him, while hunting grouse and woodcock hunting. Imp/mod, patterns too tight, He has been thinking about having them opened up. If anyone would like to try or see it - let us know..

Cindy


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Are you thinking about selling it?


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Hevi said:


> The Smith retails for about $2300. Not cheap, but not outrageous considering I'll have it for the rest of my life...if I shoot it well.


Really curious about your price quote of $2300.00. I did a Google "Smith & Wesson Elite Gold " search and got a lot of hits on the Smith & Wesson forum circa. 2009 - 2011. Most were pleased with the shotgun "...for the money..." but they paid around $1200.00:

_I have a 26 inch, single trigger in route from CDNN, $1209.00 delivered to my dealer. First S by S, I'll try some skeet next Tuesday and see if I can shoot it. I'm tall and long armed, not sure it will fit me w/out a slip on pad..._

Admittedly this is a 2009 post but your quoted price is nearly double this one...that must be one hell of an upgrade .

Also this:

_ I did however find out that the heirloom warranty isnt worth as much as toilet tissue is.
They cant get parts and dont have any so keep your receipt. They will give you your money back. 
I threw mine out and now I have one with a cracked forearm.
The last two s&w that were new ended up going back to the factory. After this heirloom warranty ordeal me and smith are through. _

Just passing this along for what it's worth. Hope it helps, good luck with whatever O/U...oh sorry whatever SxS you end up with. :lol:

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## joker1234 (Oct 5, 2007)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Really curious about your price quote of $2300.00. I did a Google "Smith & Wesson Elite Gold " search and got a lot of hits on the Smith & Wesson forum circa. 2009 - 2011. Most were pleased with the shotgun "...for the money..." but they paid around $1200.00:
> 
> _I have a 26 inch, single trigger in route from CDNN, $1209.00 delivered to my dealer. First S by S, I'll try some skeet next Tuesday and see if I can shoot it. I'm tall and long armed, not sure it will fit me w/out a slip on pad..._
> 
> ...


 
Yep that price is HIGH to say the least.Not bad guns. Not a great gun. In SxS's you get what you pay for. 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=298970898

BTW Ithaca's Phoenix is due out soon.


----------

